# Jump drive formatting?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my parents got me a 4 GB optima attache jump drive for christmas, but when i plug it in, it says format drive, then says that formatting failed. What do i need to do?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone? IT's a 4 GB PNY optima pro attache jump drive showing at 3.84 GB in device manager. I've tried in 2 computers through both manager and my computer, still won't format. PNY's low level format thingie won't run, says it only works with some IC's and yes i added the name to the ini list.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the same one and it worked right out of the package. No formatting should be necessary. If it still refuses to allow file writing then you may want to exchange it.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Right click on "My Computer" and click "Manage"

On the left side click "Disk Management"

Find your jumpdrive, should be the only one that says 4gb.
Right click it, and format, click on quick format.

If it fails again (which it probably will) exchange it.


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

they usually format as in fat, try formatting it in ntfs


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well shoot- it was 35 bucks and i already trashed the packaging (it was a christmas gift). i've tried full an quick format on 2 different computers to no avail.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Go buy a new one, keep the new one, put the bad one back in the new ones package and return it. (Make sure beforehand they accept open item returns)

Just say it wasn't what you thought it was, or say it was defective and you just want your money back...

:1angel:

Edit: Just make sure its the exact same specs. Same color, brand, size, etc etc

Also- DO NOT BUY IT FROM CIRCUIT CITY

Their return policy and customer service is ****. (Their stocks show it)


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently had to do the same with a 1gb PNY drive, luckily Best Buy let me bring it in to exchange it, they kept the packaging and I got the new drive. PNY didn't want to do anything, because I wasn't the original buyer. No more PNY for me. Mike


----------

